

Why has the UK become "substantially and significantly" more peaceful? - deepvibrations
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22268015
Are people simply taking their anger out on others via youtube commments as oppose to physical violence?
======
Millennium
It would be interesting to find that global communication had had a major
effect on peace. It's certainly not something that anyone listening to those
communications would guess.

~~~
deepvibrations
My personal opinion is that it has to! I mean logically more communication has
to speed up the conscious evolution of mankind, which can only lead to a more
peaceful world.

